# Happy Father's Day 2020!



## Justin (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello everyone!

We are making a small return of the Father's Day Carnation flower collectible today in the TBT Shop for a limited time. To give newer users who do not already own one a fair chance first, the item will be set to Unique temporarily until 11:00AM Pacific Time. At that time, any remaining stock will be available to everyone.







Go call your dad!


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you for re-releasing it.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Fathers Day @Trundle


----------



## Mary (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for the shop update and for reminding me that it’s Father’s Day, I totally forgot


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

tfw you forgot it’s father’s day


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2020)

xara said:


> tfw you forgot it’s father’s day



You're not alone! I found out from one of the other mods and then promptly went on Amazon to order my Dad a bottle of gin.


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 21, 2020)

oooh that's neat! I don't need it but it's nice to offer the opportunity :3

also @*The Oakboro Mayor* didn't you want one at some point
(side note you're impossible to ping without writing your full name because of the asterisk at the start, i copy/pasted it bc im lazy dlkdnsjdkks)


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father's Day!   Hope those that are looking for the collectible are able to nab one.  

Met mine for a walk this morning. Also got him some of his favorite golf balls and a copy of _Aira, _a book that looks to be a great read. 

Going to be 28 degrees today so a BBQ may be on the horizon.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father's Day to those celebrating today <3 (we do in November in Sweden aha)

And nice to see it back, one of my fave flower collectibles so might nab one


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 21, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> oooh that's neat! I don't need it but it's nice to offer the opportunity :3
> 
> also @*The Oakboro Mayor* didn't you want one at some point
> (side note you're impossible to ping without writing your full name because of the asterisk at the start, i copy/pasted it bc im lazy dlkdnsjdkks)


I did!! Although I am a little sad, it says I can’t buy one as I already own a copy. This is the full message: This item is unique, and you already own a copy of this item.
I never bought one, but I hope I can soon!! (Also I need to change my name, it’s a hassle to everyone including me hehe)


----------



## Jacob (Jun 21, 2020)

Justin said:


> fair



omg hype!


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 21, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> I did!! Although I am a little sad, it says I can’t buy one as I already own a copy. This is the full message: This item is unique, and you already own a copy of this item.
> I never bought one, but I hope I can soon!! (Also I need to change my name, it’s a hassle to everyone including me hehe)


;D



Justin said:


> To give newer users who do not already own one a fair chance first, the item will be set to Unique temporarily until 11:00AM Pacific Time. At that time, any remaining stock will be available to everyone.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 21, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> ;D


ah well ok then :0


----------



## Eevees (Jun 21, 2020)

Short on bells  just by lil bit boo!


----------



## daisyy (Jun 21, 2020)

need to earn some bells stat 
and happy fathers day to all <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 21, 2020)

*Unwarranted family issues* I know it's Father's Day but honestly my dad has caused me, my mom and my brother so much mental stress that I'm kinda embarrassed to walk up to him and tell him "happy father's day." Like yeah he does stuff for us (seeemingly against his own will) but he's p much the main reason why I want to move out so bad lol.

Yay the carnation is restocked! Idk if I'll get one since I already have one but that's super cool!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> *Unwarranted family issues* I know it's Father's Day but honestly my dad has caused me, my mom and my brother so much mental stress that I'm kinda embarrassed to walk up to him and tell him "happy father's day." Like yeah he does stuff for us (seeemingly against his own will) but he's p much the main reason why I want to move out so bad lol.
> 
> Yay the carnation is restocked! Idk if I'll get one since I already have one but that's super cool!


Same @ dad issues. But I like it for being a carnation that got other meanings to me.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father’s Day to all the dads.

Won’t be purchasing the collectible myself, but thanks for making it available again for others.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy fathers day to all you dads and pet dads out there!


----------



## Asarena (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father's Day to everyone and their dads!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father’s Day to the dads of TBT, I hope you all have/had a wonderful day!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 21, 2020)

We had a pre Father's Day campfire last night and stayed up til 5! I made him breakfast when we all woke up which wasn't until 1:30 lol. Then went for a nice drive to the beach and walked around the shore. The water was decent but still a tad cold for a full out swim. Then we came back, he opened several presents and we had take out burgers from a local restaurant! Lots of hugs too!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 21, 2020)

I drew my dad some art! (I'm 17 but he still likes getting drawings) So I did that and my family is going to take him out for dinner.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 21, 2020)

these carnation restocks mean we'll be able to hybreed white carnations soon, right? right? right????


----------



## Antonio (Jun 21, 2020)

Anyone want to be my father?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father's Day! It appears I missed the collectible. Oh well.


----------



## JellyLu (Jun 22, 2020)

Aw dang, I missed it! Hopefully more will be in stock    Regardless,  I hope everyone had a happy Father's Day!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jun 22, 2020)

Noo, too late for the flower


----------



## lilis (Jun 24, 2020)

I totally missed this hahah.. oh well.. next year.


----------



## Tutle (Jun 28, 2020)

Happy fathers day!


----------



## alv4 (Jul 1, 2020)

lilis said:


> I totally missed this hahah.. oh well.. next year.


Me too


----------



## therandompuppy (Jul 5, 2020)

I know I’m late but happy Father’s Day haha


----------

